# Good VPS specs for remote desktop?



## GaleDribble (Oct 14, 2014)

I travel a couple times a month and have been thinking of using a remote desktop to store my important data on and something like a netbook or cheap laptop to connect to it. What sorta spects should I look for if I want to run skype, thunderbird, xchat, chrome and terminator on a remote desktop? I may also need openoffice products installed to but used rarely for work.


----------



## mhosts (Oct 14, 2014)

Surprisingly, some remote desktop applications use much more RAM and CPU than a VPS running a small website with database and plenty of remote users.

If you plan on installing something Gnome or KDE based, or even the latest Ubuntu Desktop, you'd be hard pressed to get a decent user experience with anything less than 1G. FireFox alone can tend to use upwards of 500MB of RAM itself if given the opportunity.

My recommendation would be something along the lines of 2 vCPU's, 10-20GB of storage and 1-2GB of RAM. That would give you a very good user experience for RDP and allow you to run a few decent applications, FireFox etc...


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2014)

1GB of RAM should do.

Give x2go a try.

The fine folks at NodeServ have a simple install for it:

https://billing.nodeserv.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=1

It's mega easy following that.  Something you can do between commercial breaks while watching the boob tube.... 

EDIT:  I use exactly this on a 1GB instance and have for many months.  Audio doesn't work and I refuse to monkey with that.  But not needed.

and I heavily use OpenOffice, meh LibreOffice with a bunch of documents perma-opened.


----------



## nunim (Oct 14, 2014)

If you're running Chrome, you'll need XEN/KVM.  Why do you want to run Skype on a remote desktop?  

I'd look for alternative client that supports Skype text messaging.

I'd recommend 4GB(maybe 2GB for Linux) of ram + 4 cores for a decent experience, you can probably get by with less but Chrome tends to eat memory.

I run my remote desktops on MyCustomHosting (4GB KVM) running Server 08 and VPSDime (6GB OVZ) running Ubuntu over NoMachine.

I've made a script that will install NoMachine + LXDE for you:

https://www.sonicboxes.com/lowmem-debian-lxde-nomachine-script/


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2014)

nunim said:


> Why do you want to run Skype on a remote desktop?


Cause Skype leaks to public and has your IP.


----------



## GaleDribble (Oct 14, 2014)

mhosts said:


> Surprisingly, some remote desktop applications use much more RAM and CPU than a VPS running a small website with database and plenty of remote users.
> 
> If you plan on installing something Gnome or KDE based, or even the latest Ubuntu Desktop, you'd be hard pressed to get a decent user experience with anything less than 1G. FireFox alone can tend to use upwards of 500MB of RAM itself if given the opportunity.
> 
> My recommendation would be something along the lines of 2 vCPU's, 10-20GB of storage and 1-2GB of RAM. That would give you a very good user experience for RDP and allow you to run a few decent applications, FireFox etc...


I see. Thank you. 2GB of RAM will probably be minimum required for my use.



drmike said:


> 1GB of RAM should do.
> 
> Give x2go a try.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will read that tutorial, x2go looks nice.



nunim said:


> If you're running Chrome, you'll need XEN/KVM.  Why do you want to run Skype on a remote desktop?
> 
> I'd look for alternative client that supports Skype text messaging.
> 
> ...


Chrome will not work on openVZ vps? I dont want anything installed on my travel laptop but my vnc software. Everything else and skype will be on remote computer.


----------



## RockTBN (Oct 14, 2014)

Chrome will eat more RAM than other software, so you will need at least 2GB RAM to run multiple tabs and other softs. A XEN/KVM with Windows would be better than using GUI on Linux.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> 1GB of RAM should do.
> 
> Give x2go a try.
> 
> ...



https://www.qwdsa.com/converse/threads/ubuntu-x2go-installer.44/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 14, 2014)

RockTBN said:


> A XEN/KVM with Windows would be better than using GUI on Linux.


I mean... this is 100% a relative statement.  I'm not saying you're wrong...  But...  



GaleDribble said:


> I see. Thank you. 2GB of RAM will probably be minimum required for my use.
> 
> Thank you. I will read that tutorial, x2go looks nice.
> 
> Chrome will not work on openVZ vps? I dont want anything installed on my travel laptop but my vnc software. Everything else and skype will be on remote computer.


Yeah 2GB of RAM would be a nice start.  If it's OpenVZ know that OpenVZ basically stops everything in its track when it's our of ram.  If you don't want to risk that (since most desktop apps can be a little more resource intensive than ones without a GUI) then I'd suggest KVM or Xen HVM (if available).

My remote desktop session is currently an entire dedicated server (Dual L5420) with 16 GB of RAM.  Currently my RAM usage is sitting around 10 GB (*Edit:* One KVM VPS with 4 GB of RAM used, so that's still 6 GB of RAM used for my day-to-day Remote desktop needs).  Granted I do have some memory intensive programs running in the background (and a few virtual machines as well come to think of it), it's incredibly useful.

Also note, a good friend of mine is on the development team of X2Go.  Now I got that out of the way, the benefit of using X2Go on Linux in comparison to RDP or VNC (on linux) is because X2Go is much easier in terms of the bandwidth usage.  RDP on Linux is basically VNC wrapped in the RDP Protocol (or something like this if I recall correctly).  This is important because when travelling most of the time Hotel internet is absolutely terrible.  With the limited bandwidth you'd rather try and save that capacity for other needs.



drmike said:


> 1GB of RAM should do.
> 
> Give x2go a try.
> 
> ...


Depending on what client you're using (Windows Client?  Linux Client?  Mac client? The X2Go Client or the PyHoca-GUI?), I can probably help you out.  It uses PulseAudio to process the audio and... well...  It's a bit finnicky for me as well at times.  Just note that at the moment they haven't been able to work on audio compression for the X2Go sessions, so if you look at your bandwidth usage your outgoing (during audio usage) will probably be double or more than your incoming.  This actually has been mostly due to the lack of funding for features like this (Open source project, needs more funding, yeah).  

So yeah, if you enjoy the software I'd say it wouldn't hurt to donate a bit to the X2Go team!  They make a fantastic piece of software!


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 14, 2014)

> My remote desktop session is currently an entire dedicated server (Dual L5420) with 16 GB of RAM.


Mine is an i7-4770 w/32GB RAM and SSD drives (upgraded from a Q6700 this summer).  It's only function is to run remote desktops (for several people in my company). 1 Gbps port.

x2go +Mate or XFCE. 

There is a x2go tutorial on VPSBoard (written by one of the x2go developers) : 



> I'm not saying you're wrong...


The mere mention of Windows is WRONG!!!  It ranks right up there with that evil Harry Potter


----------



## Geek (Oct 14, 2014)

I've spent a lot of time making Remote Desktops function with OpenVZ containers and can get just about anything to run on it.  The screenshots were too big so I uploaded a couple examples.

http://johnedel.me/2014/10/14/remote-desktop-on-openvz-container/

So far, I've run these:

- Ubuntu 14.04 w/ MATE Desktop (lightweight enough to handle just about everything you can throw at it

FileZilla, Skype, Firefox, Thunderbird, Nmap, GIMP, and probably things I can't remember that I installed.  MATE is by far the most awesome of any XVNC I've used so far and hasn't crashed on me a single time since I built it about 5 or 6 months ago. I prefer running TightVNC in these environments. Requires no changes to /etc/inittab

- Ubu 12.04/14.04 KDE Full, KDE light, Gnome 2 and 3, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop.  Gnome is the most stable of any of these. PulseAudio crashes the session and it must be restarted or pulled. Weird keyboard mapping.  Odd memory balancing but fine with VSwap. No changes to /etc/inittab

- CentOS 5/6, by far the simplest and quickest to install; ["sudo yum groupinstall "Desktop" "Fonts"] will pretty much get you going when you count dependencies.  Only weirdness is sometimes Tigervnc-server doesn't install properly and figuring out the correct code in .vnc/xstartup takes a little while (gnome-session &) while commenting out 1/3 of this file.

- Fedora is garbage with this and I'll never touch it for a desktop again.

None of these ever exceeded 1.5gb at any time, and usually only held about 850mg regularly.

I once got Chromium working on a Debian + GNOME-Full on a container. It crashed after about 40 seconds.  Might actually work with MATE.  

I've not advertised here before, and I come from 13 years of WHT regulations and rules where I wouldn't be allowed to help you.

That being said, I'd like to extend an offer to provide a container and installation of any of these OS and desktop environments - that is, unless you'd prefer to roll it out yourself ... and with the specs you'd need not exceeding that of any 'industry standard' OpenVZ container, I'm sure we could cook up something sweet for you.  At least see if it's what you were expecting.

Regardless of who you sign with, I'd suggest dual core power +1gb RAM +gb Vswap for minimal/lightweight desktops, or quad power +2gb physical + 2gb Vswap if you plan to have a lot of browser tabs, Skype, TBird/Iceweasel, GIMP, or want to use one of their jazzed up themes. I run X5650s and L5520s.  The 5650s are all RAID 10, and the L5520s are  RAID 1.  Honestly, these things use more CPU and RAM than anything.  I was surprised not to see the iowait I thought I would when I first started on these things, so unless a 'dd' output is a fate-sealer (generally around 90-100MB/s on the RAID 1 and 250MB/s on the RAID 10, but I'd take the extra CPU over the faster array.  

I hope some of this information helps you and good luck!

-John


----------



## Geek (Oct 14, 2014)

@HalfEatenPie I bet we could have some interesting and fun discussions sometime. I know we've really just favorited one another's tweets on occasion but I'm drawing a blank on where you're located.  Are you within beer-drinking distance of Oregon or Washington?  I want to say Seattle... guess I could go look @ your site.   

While your ideal remote desktop is obviously not a container, I'm pretty sure that they're built almost in the same fashion ... xvnc listens on 5901 by default, etc, or do you just console up and be done with it? I have about 50% less experience on the hypervisor than I do with Containers, I've only used one KVM for RD, and it was when I was switching facilities at Backupsy.  I had a few days left, but I just used their console while I was playing.

WIth containers, at least, you'd need the XTightvnc, and in those cases I feel more secure on ubuntu or Debian. While you can identify it through a port scan, you can't browse to :5901 like with CentOS. Having the XVnc listen on a high-numbered port, would decrease the chance of someone with a copy of VNCrack and nothing to do.  With CentOS, you can firewall it, but you're still left with a dumbed down security level, imo, so I try not to keep much in the way of personal information on them.. Is this also the case with KVM?


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2014)

Oops -- I left out that mine are all dual 5650s and dual 5520s. While admittedly used by less intensive containers, I run MATE on the L5520s and haven't had any bottlenecks. Also, ignore the part about Ubuntu and inittab. That's a CentOS thing. Finally, I'd shy away from an E3  for these wherever you look... I've seen how they treat the CPU after hitting about 10 remote desktop containers, and frankly.... it's not pretty.  Just an FYI.  Peace.

-John


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 15, 2014)

Geek said:


> @HalfEatenPie I bet we could have some interesting and fun discussions sometime. I know we've really just favorited one another's tweets on occasion but I'm drawing a blank on where you're located.  Are you within beer-drinking distance of Oregon or Washington?  I want to say Seattle... guess I could go look @ your site.


Haha well if you've added HalfEatenPie on twitter that's not me.  I originally only used HalfEatenPie as my alias on LET and now on vpsBoard.  It'd be swell to meet the guy named HalfEatenPie on twitter though!  I know there's also a band named HalfEatenPie somewhere and well, it's not that uncommon of a name surprisingly (I also don't own halfeatenpie.com!)!  

Haha I'll tell ya this.  I grew up in Colorado.  I moved to Pennsylvania for undergrad.  I'm now in Korea (asialand of rice and kimchi) for grad school.  If I'm ever around Oregon or Washington I'll definitely let you know and we can share a few beers! (Although thinking about East-coast or the South for PhD maybe!)



Geek said:


> While your ideal remote desktop is obviously not a container, I'm pretty sure that they're built almost in the same fashion ... xvnc listens on 5901 by default, etc, or do you just console up and be done with it? I have about 50% less experience on the hypervisor than I do with Containers, I've only used one KVM for RD, and it was when I was switching facilities at Backupsy.  I had a few days left, but I just used their console while I was playing.
> 
> WIth containers, at least, you'd need the XTightvnc, and in those cases I feel more secure on ubuntu or Debian. While you can identify it through a port scan, you can't browse to :5901 like with CentOS. Having the XVnc listen on a high-numbered port, would decrease the chance of someone with a copy of VNCrack and nothing to do.  With CentOS, you can firewall it, but you're still left with a dumbed down security level, imo, so I try not to keep much in the way of personal information on them.. Is this also the case with KVM?


Honestly my experience with remote desktops and OpenVZ/KVM is that they all work.  There's no major issues between each one in terms of usage.  Some people complain there's certain small issues or quirks here and there but for me they've all been the same.  I do prefer KVM over OpenVZ because of OpenVZ's tendency to "stop everything until more RAM is available".  I believe they fixed this with the introduction of vSwap (switching from Burst to vSwap anyways), but I haven't had that many problems with it for a while now, so who knows.  KVM operates much more like a standard dedicated server (with the possibility of noisy neighbors here and there)

I don't worry about that though anymore.  It's come to a point where my needs on a remote desktop requires a dedicated server, so I simply just go with that.


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2014)

Geek said:


> I've not advertised here before, and I come from 13 years of WHT regulations and rules where I wouldn't be allowed to help you.


Advertise away and enjoy the ensuing fun.  We are glad to have you on vpsB!

Looking for more / alt desktop installers mere non technical mortals can get up and going.  Any way you can contribute, yeah, you have my respect for.   Makes computing and hosting more useful and all hosts should want such and to support such.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Advertise away and enjoy the ensuing fun.  We are glad to have you on vpsB!
> 
> Looking for more / alt desktop installers mere non technical mortals can get up and going.  Any way you can contribute, yeah, you have my respect for.   Makes computing and hosting more useful and all hosts should want such and to support such.


From what I'm told a few people on the X2Go team are also focusing on large company deployments (thin clients).  Not really too focused atm on easier installation on other OSes.  

I mean it is also an open source software... so... someone could make a script that lets you choose


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha well if you've added HalfEatenPie on twitter that's not me.  I originally only used HalfEatenPie as my alias on LET and now on vpsBoard.  It'd be swell to meet the guy named HalfEatenPie on twitter though!  I know there's also a band named HalfEatenPie somewhere and well, it's not that uncommon of a name surprisingly (I also don't own halfeatenpie.com!)!
> 
> Actually, @catalysthost and @jetfirenetworks follow each other, and my counterpart  (more an L1 who monitors for me when I become unable to blink and have to sleep a little... anyway, he and I occasionally interact and/or RT about OpenVZ stuff with whomever keeps up with their Twitter account
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 15, 2014)

Geek said:


> Actually, @catalysthost and @jetfirenetworks follow each other, and my counterpart  (more an L1 who monitors for me when I become unable to blink and have to sleep a little... anyway, he and I occasionally interact and/or RT about OpenVZ stuff with whomever keeps up with their Twitter account
> 
> Oh yeah, I never even bothered with these on beancounter containers. I always set the VSwap to twice the physical allocation for these, if only to give it a cushion.  Ironically, by introducing a few non-standard UBC parameters, performance is even further enhanced.  (privvmpages = RAM + Swap as your barrier, with no limit set.  Having a barrier for privvmpages not only provides for better accounting under VSwap, it seems to balance resources and handle cached memory reclamation, takes the pressure off the "slow memory". Great for those providers who really aren't overselling the crap out of their nodes. The RD's performance is even sharper.


Ahh!  Yeah then that's all Ryan haha.  He handles the twitter and facebook side.  That's awesome!

That's incredibly interesting.  Should probably poke around that and play with it.  Yeah I know OpenVZ gets some hate from the individuals who oversell it a TON, but in all honesty there's nothing wrong with it and is actually much more optimized (in my opinion) for certain uses when underloaded.


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Advertise away and enjoy the ensuing fun.  We are glad to have you on vpsB!
> 
> Looking for more / alt desktop installers mere non technical mortals can get up and going.  Any way you can contribute, yeah, you have my respect for.   Makes computing and hosting more useful and all hosts should want such and to support such.


I do appreciate this. I don't want stray off topic too long, or go into a GVH-inspired diatribe about wanting to be a part of this industry the day I got my first I.T. job... while that may be true, I tend to demonstrate it this in ... better ... ways. Really over there I'm not allowed to discuss my service at all unless it's in the overcrowded spots, and frankly, just ...no.  So I chose instead to use knowledge as an advertising strategy, and as a way to make friends with some other providers and maybe remind them that a small business doesn't automatically discount the level of service to expect, or whether or not the company is turning profit. The only thing left is that I'd like for both providers and VPS users to know that I also have a contract to provide I.T. support to the tenants in my office building under the DBA of Northwest Technology Group, in case someone looks me up., It's just supplemental income since I'd be at the office anyway. It doesn't even have a website. 

Anyhow, I think story time's over.  Apologies to the OP as I come from a place where discussing business in public forums hasn't been allowed in almost 13 years. I guess you could say I unintentionally made my bones with your thread.  It just kinda happened that way... sorry for the distraction


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ahh!  Yeah then that's all Ryan haha.  He handles the twitter and facebook side.  That's awesome!
> 
> That's incredibly interesting.  Should probably poke around that and play with it.  Yeah I know OpenVZ gets some hate from the individuals who oversell it a TON, but in all honesty there's nothing wrong with it and is actually much more optimized (in my opinion) for certain uses when underloaded.


You'd be surprised at some of the advancements that containerization has made through the years. Not to say that every new feature was met with rave reviews, of course *coughploopcough*. Second to that, OpenVZ is, more often than not, treated as an out-of-box moneymaker, when in fact each node and their containers are going to respond differently than the next, and a default install of SolusVM (which is how most kids do it now) does not a happy container make. OpenVZ gives you the ability to spool up, but you've got to put some late nights in it and give it some gusto. People will notice, and the loyal clients will soon follow.


----------



## nunim (Oct 15, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> ... Chrome will not work on openVZ vps? I dont want anything installed on my travel laptop but my vnc software. Everything else and skype will be on remote computer.


Chromium/Chrome will not work by default in an OVZ container:

https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/938

You can use the --no-sandbox flag to get it to start  but this will disable sandboxing entirely and generate a nice warning on the UI.


----------



## GaleDribble (Oct 20, 2014)

I used x2go as someone suggested and it is very simple. Thanks! I am using it now and so far it has been good. Using 1gb digital ocean VPS right now but will upgrade if I need to.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 20, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> I used x2go as someone suggested and it is very simple. Thanks! I am using it now and so far it has been good. Using 1gb digital ocean VPS right now but will upgrade if I need to.


Their work is phenomenal.  Good choice!


----------



## cloudfastservers (Nov 11, 2014)

Cloud VPS for remote desktop RPD on Windows 2008 or 2012 need 4Gb and Quad CPU for best result


----------



## IntegralHost (Nov 23, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> I used x2go as someone suggested and it is very simple. Thanks! I am using it now and so far it has been good. Using 1gb digital ocean VPS right now but will upgrade if I need to.


Great Decision.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

Folks still enjoying their x2go remote desktops?

I am about to dust mine off and build a few more.

What are folks running their x2go desktops on CPU and RAM wise?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Folks still enjoying their x2go remote desktops?
> 
> I am about to dust mine off and build a few more.
> 
> What are folks running their x2go desktops on CPU and RAM wise?


Way too much of an overkill but I have my X2Go session on a dedicated server (Dual L5420 with 16 GB of RAM). With just my "idle" services running it's at an average of 0.06 load and 2 GB RAM. Now when I'm running pretty CPU and RAM intensive tasks (Modelling, running Matlab/R/Octave code, etc.) it's much more, but of course that really isn't something an average person runs on their remote desktop haha so I'll spare you all the details.



IntegralHost said:


> Great Decision.


Haha way to necro-post and post a detailed reply.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 24, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Way too much of an overkill but I have my X2Go session on a dedicated server (Dual L5420 with 16 GB of RAM). With just my "idle" services running it's at an average of 0.06 load and 2 GB RAM.


my x2go server, early in the morning:

10:46:07 up 115 days, 23:27,  1 user,  load average: 0.74, 0.91, 0.88

total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached


Mem:         31942      31683        258          0        672      21642


-/+ buffers/cache:       9368      22573


Swap:        18536          0      18536


model name    : Intel® Core i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40GHz

Speedtest (browser version, using Chrome from the x2go desktop)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 24, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> my x2go server, early in the morning:
> 
> 10:46:07 up 115 days, 23:27,  1 user,  load average: 0.74, 0.91, 0.88
> 
> ...


Haha... Well... I mean my specs are overkill but yours are just...

Like shooting fish in a barrel haha.

But seriously, a 1 GB VM is more than enough to run some pretty light apps on your X2Go Desktop. I've gotten it to work pretty well on 1 GB and 2 GB VPSes. I can't say much about 512 MB though...


----------



## GaleDribble (Nov 24, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha... Well... I mean my specs are overkill but yours are just...
> 
> 
> Like shooting fish in a barrel haha.
> ...


1GB is working okay for me with XFCE. I've not used it a whole lot yet but think I'll upgrade to 2GB soon so I have some spare room to run an email client and what not. But for browsing, notepad, IRC, etc... 1GB is okay.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 24, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> 1GB is working okay for me with XFCE. I've not used it a whole lot yet but think I'll upgrade to 2GB soon so I have some spare room to run an email client and what not. But for browsing, notepad, IRC, etc... 1GB is okay.


Are we talking OpenVZ or KVM? 

Glad it's all working out


----------



## GaleDribble (Nov 24, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Are we talking OpenVZ or KVM?
> 
> Glad it's all working out


KVM is what DigitalOcean uses I do believe... I know it's not OpenVZ. It may be Xen though.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 24, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> KVM is what DigitalOcean uses I do believe... I know it's not OpenVZ. It may be Xen though.


Yep it's KVM.

Glad it's all working out for you!  I use X2Go everyday so it's incredibly useful for me haha.


----------



## Shados (Nov 25, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I mean... this is 100% a relative statement.  I'm not saying you're wrong...  But...
> 
> Yeah 2GB of RAM would be a nice start.  If it's OpenVZ know that OpenVZ basically stops everything in its track when it's our of ram.  If you don't want to risk that (since most desktop apps can be a little more resource intensive than ones without a GUI) then I'd suggest KVM or Xen HVM (if available).
> 
> ...



If they're just using PulseAudio's in-built RTP streaming capabilities then the audio would be raw 44.1KHz 2-channel s16be, which takes ~1.4Mbps.

Somewhat surprised they don't have compression going - it's not that hard to capture & compress audio from pulseaudio before streaming it, at least if you're willing to depend on existing programs or libraries. I do some of this myself for working with windows VMs on my local network.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 25, 2014)

Shados said:


> If they're just using PulseAudio's in-built RTP streaming capabilities then the audio would be raw 44.1KHz 2-channel s16be, which takes ~1.4Mbps.
> 
> Somewhat surprised they don't have compression going - it's not that hard to capture & compress audio from pulseaudio before streaming it, at least if you're willing to depend on existing programs or libraries. I do some of this myself for working with windows VMs on my local network.


Yeah.  Well last I asked them about compression on Audio I was told their time is currently spent busy with features that they've been commissioned to add onto X2Go and if I wish to ask for that feature then I should consider looking into sponsoring that part.  

I don't blame them.  Of course they need to put food on the table, so I just let it be.  

But seriously, audio compression would be awesome.


----------



## Geek (Nov 28, 2014)

Have to catch up on this thread again. 

LOOK!  IT BE KUBUNTU!  http://status.jetfirenetworks.com/remote-desktop-goodness/  ;-)

Had some downtime (the good kind) this week.  Not bad eh?


----------



## Geek (Nov 28, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> KVM is what DigitalOcean uses I do believe... I know it's not OpenVZ. It may be Xen though.


Just a little curious which distro you ended up going with.  Have though about spinning up an X2Go next time around.  I've done just about all of them now, except Cinnamon.

https://openvz.org/X_inside_VE <--- this is horribly outdated but I'm going to update it with some of vpsb's success stories


----------

